# Hazards On The Course



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I played a local public course today, Palmetto, in SW Miami. It's an OK track, but I haven't been there and there were a few changes, not the least of which was this sign!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I wonder who would want to harass a croc?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's exactly what crossed our minds...

At the same course, there are millions of ducks. You should see how they harrass YOU if they see you with a granola bar. They really aren't any trouble except to keep little kids away from them so they don't get their fingers bitten. Most of them just waddle around, but a couple will occasionally jump right into a cart with you and stand at your feet begging for food.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i just finished a tournament down in myrtle beach and there was a 10ft gator on the 4th hole a par three. it was just sitting in the water about 5ft from the cartpath we had to walk on to get to the green. needless to say, no one was gonna look for their ball anywhere in that pond.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "unplayable".

I spend half my life looking for my golf balls in the rough, I dont think that would be a luxury out there...

The most dangerous animal we have on our course would be hungry squirrels!


----------



## Mid70s (Apr 10, 2007)

so you're saying there's courses WITHOUT alligators???.....lol, i'm from southwest louisiana, and we see gators quite often on the courses around here......my friend didn't see one about a month ago while we were playing, he was taking his chip and the gator was about 10 yards behind him.......should have seen the look on his face when i pointed it out, lol, that's all he could talk about the rest of the round


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You wouldnt see me for dust, or better yet I would take a wedge out and put a 12bore in the bag...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Mid70s...

I couldn't help but notice your avatar. My son is an LSU grad, School of Agriculture, used to be captain of the Rugby team when he was there and Skip Bertman was my high school baseball coach. Adam, my son, was also one of the bouncers, later a cashier, at Chimes... best blackened catfish I've ever had!


----------



## Mid70s (Apr 10, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Hi Mid70s...
> 
> I couldn't help but notice your avatar. My son is an LSU grad, School of Agriculture, used to be captain of the Rugby team when he was there and Skip Bertman was my high school baseball coach. Adam, my son, was also one of the bouncers, later a cashier, at Chimes... best blackened catfish I've ever had!


wow, Bertman was your high school coach, talk about learning the fundamentals.......too bad he's on his way out, he put LSU baseball on the map, the school's definitely going to miss him.........and you're right about that catfish!!! tough to go to Baton Rouge and skip out on TJ Ribs though


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you ever go to the Silver Moon Cafe? Incredible food... made the mistake of trying to play golf one afternoon after having lunch there.


----------

